# Deer hang time...?



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

How long do you let your deer Hang. and what's your preferred temperature


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

3 to 5 days for me if it's below 50 degrees. Cut the inner tenderloins out immediately thought. Otherwise they will dry out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If temp stays between say 20-40 degrees, I like to let does hang no less than 48hrs. Longer if temps allow. A tip is never hang so sunlight can hit it during the day. I've let some older bucks hang for as long as 1 1/2-2 wks before. 
To me, it depends on the forecasted temps. and if it's a buck, how old I think the buck is. The older...the longer. 
About the last 5-6 yrs., I've been quartering mine and laying them in the fridge to age cause I can control the temp best that way. 
Haven't noticed the difference in tenderness or taste when compaired to actual hanging. 
You never want to process the deer in the 1st 24hrs after the kill if you don't want tougher meat. Like most any meat, in the 1st 24 hrs after killed, the tissue in the meat contract. Butchering while contracted and the meat will be tough.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good tips, fastwater! If the temps are right, I'll let the deer hang as long as I can! A week at least, if I can manage it. It's great if you can let the carcass relax from the rigor mortis. That's what can give you tough meat.

Also, for those who are so anxious to yank the hide off the deer, I'd say wait a minute! The hide merely acts as an insulator. When the body is warm, it will keep it warm. But, once the body is cold, it will keep it cold! It acts like a thermos bottle! Keep the doggone hide on the deer!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't see the hides on the beef in a meat locker. Take the doggone hide off the deer! Much easier to skin a deer when warm and a much cleaner work environment with the hide off. Easier to maintain the proper and consistent temp as well with the hide off.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

bobk said:


> Don't see the hides on the beef in a meat locker. Take the doggone hide off the deer! Much easier to skin a deer when warm and a much cleaner work environment with the hide off. Easier to maintain the proper and consistent temp as well with the hide off.


A side of beef also has a thick fat layer to protect the meat which is cut of after hanging. Deer do not. Most of us don't have meat lockers either. Do you wrap them with something?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

jray said:


> A side of beef also has a thick fat layer to protect the meat which is cut of after hanging. Deer do not. Most of us don't have meat lockers either. Do you wrap them with something?


No I don't wrap them with anything. After hanging for a week I trim a thin layer off the meat and start butchering. I do have a walk in cooler for hanging the deer so that helps. The hide keeps the meat just as warm as it does cool so I've never been a fan of leaving the hide on. I think there are too many fluctuations in the temp with the hide on. Dirt, ticks and hair going everywhere is also why we prefer to get the hide off asap. Several buds of mine also do as fastwater and quarter them up and get the meat in a cooler or refrigerator as soon as possible. We are very picky about our processing and just like doing it this way. To each their own of course.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have done the hide both ways depending on the situation. Where I was hunting at at the time of the kill, temps, bugs Etc.

Used to spend a week or so at a couple different hunting camps many yrs ago. None of these camps had electricity and being in Ohio, Ky., WV or Tenn., just never knew about the weather.

Deer shot in warm weather were skinned immediately, quartered, put in garbage bags and into coolers of ice.
Those shot at borderline high temps of around 40-50 deg. , it would depend on the bug situation. A lot of flies, we didn't skin. Iced the chest cavities well. One thing we did in those times was at two of the camps, there were streams that ran near them. As soon as we gutted the deer, they went to the stream to be washed out and to also let the water cool the carcass down. We then hung and rehashed the cavity out with ice water before packing with ice.
If the bugs weren't real bad at the same temps. The same process as above only they would be skinned after hung and put in cotton bed sheet bags my wife had sewn up leaving one end open. Would draw and tie that end closed. Never had any fly or maggots ever get into the meat.
Have been at camp late season when night temps all week long bounced around the zero mark and 15-20 deg. During the day. Never worried to much about skinning then. Actually felt that leaving the Hyde on helped to keep some of the meet from getting frost bit.

Whatever the conditions...we always did our best to cool the meat ASAP, keep it clean and dry.

Today, all deer are shot here at home with obviously better control of conditions. All are skinned immediately. Easier as a whole to skin when still warm and seems there's less silver skin to deal with on the meat that way. Again, deer quartered and cooled in the fridge. I'll start working it in a couple days.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I don't have a fridge dedicate to deer quarters, so we're reduced to hanging. You have to play it by ear depending on the conditions that nature gives you. 

One year, at my BIL's cabin in SE Ohio, he whacked a big, old cow doe. It was kind of warm out, so after hauling the doe back to the cabin, we went and bought all kinds of bags of ice! He had a very heavy tarp laying under the cabin. We laid the doe on it and he stuffed an ice bag in the chest cavity, one in the mid section under the tenderloins, one between the hams, one over the hams, one over the backstraps, one each on either side of the neck, and one on the shoulder. Then we folded the tarp up and weighed it down with concrete blocks. 

We hunted the nest morning, but after lunch we decided to check the deer. Reaching under that tarp was like sticking your hand in a freezer! Most of the ice in the bags was still there, and that carcass was cold!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, I don't have a fridge dedicate to deer quarters, so we're reduced to hanging. You have to play it by ear depending on the conditions that nature gives you.
> 
> One year, at my BIL's cabin in SE Ohio, he whacked a big, old cow doe. It was kind of warm out, so after hauling the doe back to the cabin, we went and bought all kinds of bags of ice! He had a very heavy tarp laying under the cabin. We laid the doe on it and he stuffed an ice bag in the chest cavity, one in the mid section under the tenderloins, one between the hams, one over the hams, one over the backstraps, one each on either side of the neck, and one on the shoulder. Then we folded the tarp up and weighed it down with concrete blocks.
> 
> We hunted the nest morning, but after lunch we decided to check the deer. Reaching under that tarp was like sticking your hand in a freezer! Most of the ice in the bags was still there, and that carcass was cold!


Yep...you surely have to play the temp.

4-5 large Coolers work great in place of a fridge if ya ever feel the need.
It's what we use if the fridge gets full before we can get everything processed.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had a butcher tell me to skin it then wrap it in a wet bed sheet. It allowed the heat to escape but kept the meat from drying out. Seemed to work.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Moisture is breeding grounds for bacteria. I wouldn't trust wrapping a wet sheet around the meat myself.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

beaver said:


> Moisture is breeding grounds for bacteria. I wouldn't trust wrapping a wet sheet around the meat myself.


I believe that's how butcher shops used to do it. Thanks for the advice bob I just need to quit being lazy and build a walk in! Been thinking about it for years


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

That suggestion was for overnight. I got the deer late afternoon and couldn't get it to the butcher before they closed. I still put ice inside. I'm still kickn so it didn't go bad! LOL


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's cold out like 35 or below, a deer can hang a week...the longer the better...cures it and I've heard it makes it easier to butcher also...


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have butchered many of my own deer. Some the night of the harvest and others a week later. It's just a matter of when I get time. However none of them tasted any different. I read a few years back in. Field and Stream magazine that the long hanging is a myth and it's actually better to butcher it right away as the blood is still in the meat and keeps it fresher. I don't know which is best but like I said earlier I truly thought they all tasted the same. 
Oh by the way one of the deer I butchered the same day was an extremely large, old deer and it was unbelievably good.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

As I butcher my own, time and temperature is what makes my decision. I leave the hide on till I'm ready to cut the deer up. That being said, I have cut deer up on more than one occasion without them being able to hang, because the temperature was in the low to mid 70's. At that temp, skin, quarter and in coolers of ice. I've let deer hang, for up to 7 days, when the temperature has allowed it, again with the hide on. I haven't really noticed a difference other then when it comes to taking the hide off. It's of coarse a little more difficult to skin, but that's to be expected. That being said, it's really your personal preference.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, I don't have a fridge dedicate to deer quarters, so we're reduced to hanging. You have to play it by ear depending on the conditions that nature gives you.
> 
> One year, at my BIL's cabin in SE Ohio, he whacked a big, old cow doe. It was kind of warm out, so after hauling the doe back to the cabin, we went and bought all kinds of bags of ice! He had a very heavy tarp laying under the cabin. We laid the doe on it and he stuffed an ice bag in the chest cavity, one in the mid section under the tenderloins, one between the hams, one over the hams, one over the backstraps, one each on either side of the neck, and one on the shoulder. Then we folded the tarp up and weighed it down with concrete blocks.
> 
> We hunted the nest morning, but after lunch we decided to check the deer. Reaching under that tarp was like sticking your hand in a freezer! Most of the ice in the bags was still there, and that carcass was cold!


Yep we do the same thing ice them good and wrap them up till the hunting is over never lost a deer yet


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

After we skin ours, we wrap with saran wrap to help keep the moisture in and lessen the amount the outer layer dries out. If the weather permits, we like them to hang at least a week.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

marshal45 said:


> I have butchered many of my own deer. Some the night of kill I truly thought they all tasted the same.
> Oh by the way one of the deer I butchered the same day was an extremely large, old deer and it was unbelievably good.


 Yea, I've cut many while still warm and even cooked some meat only a few hours after the kill, always tasted fine and I really don't believe it was any tougher( or more tender) than deer I've let hang for a few days, I just normal butcher at what ever time is most convenient.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I've butchered a lot of deer. Some the same day as harvest and others a week. Depending on temps. Always trimming and cleaning really well if I'm going to let it hang for a few days. Cutting the tarsals off and taking the tend loins out. They all taste the same to me. I am curious about how they let those stags hang for a while across the pond. I heard they wipe the green mucous off and it's as tender as can be. Guess I don't want to chance that.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

There is an art to aging meat. Some people leave upland and waterfowl hang for weeks. I believe aging meat does make a difference, but many people don't notice because of how they cook it. If you dress it all up with sauces and spices, and then crock pot it, it's all going to taste the same. At that point it's just meat. The same goes for throwing it in a pan or on the grill and cooking it well done (aka burnt), meat is meat at that point.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

beaver said:


> There is an art to aging meat. Some people leave upland and waterfowl hang for weeks. I believe aging meat does make a difference,


 I agree it does make some difference, How much ? --- Time and temps are great variables and it often comes down to personal preference and everyone's taste vary greatly.
There are some specie's of ducks I personally don't care for ( divers) but some of my hunting companions love and we often trade birds. 
I believe there is no Golden Rule it's just what an individual prefers or is just accustomed to.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

garhtr said:


> Yea, I've cut many while still warm and even cooked some meat only a few hours after the kill, always tasted fine and I really don't believe it was any tougher( or more tender) than deer I've let hang for a few days, I just normal butcher at what ever time is most convenient.
> Good luck and Good hunting !


 
same here, butcher when i can. never noticed any difference, but ive also been told i have bad taste


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

I skin my deer imedtatley and let it hang till the steam stops rolling off it then bone it all out the sooner the better i cut it up and get it into the freezer the better and the sooner you skin any game it is easyier and lets the meat cool down.When we rabbit hunt every one we get we skin and gut rite of way and hang them up in a tree and come back and pick them up later never put them in your game bag keeps the meat cooler


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A lot of real good pointers here. I have the ability to let it hang if temps permit, or debone in and keep it in a temperature controlled fridge. I've read a lot of articles about how aging breaks down the collagen in the meat and makes it more tender. My question is, at what temperature is it too cold to effectively age? Below freezing????


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

dsoy28 said:


> A lot of real good pointers here. I have the ability to let it hang if temps permit, or debone in and keep it in a temperature controlled fridge. I've read a lot of articles about how aging breaks down the collagen in the meat and makes it more tender. My question is, at what temperature is it too cold to effectively age? Below freezing????


It's always been my understanding that just like beef, below freezing the tissue break down process stops when the meat gets frozen. Everything I've always heard and read says the optimal temps. for hanging/aging is between 40 degrees and just above freezing(32deg.).


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Friends from the south Arkansas, skin right away bone 1/4s while hanging and put straight into a a cooler full of ice with drain open and just keep adding ice for 5-10 days. I had my doubts about it at 1st but that's how ice been doing mine for last 4-5 years. Awesome way to keep the temp constant. And drain away blood


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> Friends from the south Arkansas, skin right away bone 1/4s while hanging and put straight into a a cooler full of ice with drain open and just keep adding ice for 5-10 days. I had my doubts about it at 1st but that's how ice been doing mine for last 4-5 years. Awesome way to keep the temp constant. And drain away blood


You're right miked913,
This is a very effective way. I've done this process and it works well.
A step that can be added to this is that after the meat has been iced down for a period of time with the drains open letting the majority of blood and water to run off while re-icing, a couple days prior to working the deer, close the drains, re top with ice and put a couple cups of salt on top of the ice. As it melts it really helps to draw the rest of the blood out of the meat before cutting up. Just rinse meat prior to working.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

We cut 300 to 400 a year here in pa, personally I like to let mine hang 2 nights in the garage in the open air under 45 deg. it helps the meat get firm. we have a big walk in cooler. the doe's with the fat always set up better than the bucks. we let them hang 2 days till 10 depending . we keep our cooler temp constant also. it's personal preference on the hanging, we hear a lot of older hunters that take the tarsels off as soon as they kill them. a gut job accounts for the majority of foul taste in the hinds. gut it real good.let her hang in the open air a couple day's and box her up.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just because I do it completely different. I will post to let some know you do not have to let it hang. I have all my deer - young doe or old buck - hung, skinned, quartered, cut up, ground up, and packaged inside of 24 hours no exceptions. I have loved every piece of steak, jerky, summer sausage, bologna, or burger I have ever made, so I just don't see the need to hang it.

Again, not saying letting it hang is wrong because obviously, that is how most do it, but just letting some know you do not have to do it that way.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Agreed riverduck you don't, I've processed a lot of deer within 24 hrs, especially when a couple guys are around to help and have beers. I love venison regardless. I do it every chance I can, the science is there, but it's not a deal breaker.


----------

